# Pictures of different animals from work



## K412 (Oct 17, 2009)

Besides making sure that evil humans go to jail the best part of my job is doing calls for wildlife. I try to get pictures of most all of the wildlife as long as I have my camera handy.
All of the animals in these pictures were safely released/ rehabbed by licensed professionals.
Eastern box and RES. I had to pose them.





Copperhead male, so pretty




Canebreak or Timber rattlesnake technically. He's handsome huh?




Baby Great horned Owl, I love owls.




Kestrel




Red Tail Hawk, about 4 weeks old or so.




Male Scarlet Tanager




Pelican




Gannet juvie





Eastern red bat, just cold stunned, I released him a bit later.




Brown bat. I had him in a carrier in a towel and somehow he got out and stuck to the door of my truck. No idea how he did that without hurting himself.




The kestrel a week later and now look! I swear you can watch them grow.




Screech owl




A really huge snapping turtle.


----------



## Stazz (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow, cool pics ! Thanks so much for sharing  I love owls too, that little screech owl is so sweet ! That sure is a huge turtle!


----------



## Isa (Oct 18, 2009)

Amazing pictures. I love pelicans and owls, they are so beautiful . Thank you so much for sharing  When you get another pics, do not hesitate to post them


----------



## Clementine_3 (Oct 18, 2009)

What a great assortment of critters! Each is beautiful...not sure who I'd want to take home with me. lol. I love birds of prey, they are just so awesome and Pelicans are just funny looking. I have a great appreciation of bats now that my kid studies them but have a soft spot for a reptile of any sort.
Thanks for sharing and keep them coming!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 18, 2009)

You have a great job! What a nice variety of wildlife you come into contact with. It must be very rewarding.

Yvonne


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 18, 2009)

I want to have an owl in my yard. They are
just awesome to see...thanks for sharing those pictures, very nice!


----------



## terryo (Oct 18, 2009)

Wonderful, wonderful, pictures. Keep them coming. You are so lucky to be in contact with these animals ....and to get paid for it is a bonus.


----------



## K412 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone.
I will remember to keep up on the pictures.
It is amazing, on a fun day I can't believe I get paid to do this.


----------

